# What size are Shetlands for rugs, roughly???



## jen1 (27 October 2008)

Roughly what size is the average shetland in a rug? Or is that like asking how long is a piece of string!


----------



## Cahill (27 October 2008)

mine shetland is a big one(42ins)his rugs are 4`9``.


----------



## jen1 (27 October 2008)

Ok would say this is a little one! Well looks little to me next to my 16.1!!!


----------



## lhotse (27 October 2008)

My shetland is in a 4'6", he's a mini but they are pretty chunky so a bit deceptive!!


----------



## jen1 (27 October 2008)

OK thanks for that looks like I will have to do some measuring!! cheers!


----------



## Horseyscot (27 October 2008)

Mines a standard and just bought her one at 4'3" (just toconfuse you! 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 )


----------



## Honeypots (27 October 2008)

My mini is 3'9" 
	
	
		
		
	


	




My 11.2hh Welsh is a 4'6"...just to confuse matters..lol


----------



## luckilotti (27 October 2008)

My standard shetland is now in a 4'9 now hes fully grown, he even has a show rug thats a 5' !
Also a lot depends on the fit of them, we have had a few where the surcingles havent been able to go long enough!  or we have neck issues!


----------



## Honeypots (27 October 2008)

[ QUOTE ]
My mini is 3'9" 
	
	
		
		
	


	




My 11.2hh Welsh is a 4'6"...just to confuse matters..lol 
	
	
		
		
	


	





[/ QUOTE ]

Having said that... neither actually wear a rug..lol


----------



## Chumsmum (27 October 2008)

This was Mini Shetland in a 3ft 9" - the smallest one that Robinson's did... I would say measure him first...


----------



## T_K (27 October 2008)

'Normal' rugs don't generally fit shetlands, either too long, as above, or not long enough and the belly sticks out, as below! There are companies who make special rugs for shetlands. http://www.equineclothing.co.uk/ for example


----------



## tikino (27 October 2008)

we archie takes a 4ft foal rug if that is any help


----------



## Stinkbomb (27 October 2008)

My minis are 31" and 32" tall.

The 32" is a miniature horse ( finer build ) and takes 3'6'' and the 31" is a miniature shetland and takes 3'9'' rugs.

All i would say is if you measure dont just get normal rugs as stated above as most are too big around the shoulder.

These are a very good company too i got most of my NZ rugs from them   Dinky rugs 

Also there is a lady called Lynn from pampered ponies ( site on ebay ) i have her number if you need it will gladly send via pm. She does excellent rugs and very cheap compared to most and excellent quality.


----------



## a1b2c3 (28 October 2008)

I have bought from Dinky rugs too, the site is too gorgeous though, you will want to buy everything!

My George is a 3'9.

Here are some pics of him:

Here he is at one year old:











Here is his summer coat growing through:


----------



## pickwickayr (28 October 2008)

my 3yr old filly wears a 4ft3 or 4ft6. she has a derby house pony rug that fits her perfectly! is plenty deep enough to cover her belly, also have a masta and shires where her belly sticks out like the pic above.


----------



## MagicMelon (29 October 2008)

My standard Sheltie is a 4ft9, but I think she's quite a tall standard if you know what I mean. I use a Rhinegold (normally I hate this make) turnout which fits her well. I have an Olympian stable rug for her but it is a bit wrong proportion wise.


----------

